# DFW Aquatic Plant Club Meeting December 9, 2018 at 1 pm in Dallas, TX



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

The next meeting of the DFW Aquatic Plant Club will be held in Dallas on December 9th, 2018 at 1 pm at the workshop and office of member Michael Reilly. An email with the address has been sent out to all registered club members. If you don't receive the email or are not a registered member and wish to attend the meeting please PM either Crownman or bsboust for the address.

We will have a Dennerle 10 Gallon Scaper Tank with Power Led light power filter to raffle at $5 a ticket. This is the last one of three the club purchased and has a retail value of $150. Alex is in contact with Tropica and may get them to sponsor us and send some of their plants in vitro for scaping the Dennerle tank at the meeting. We will provide some Eco complete tahitian moon sand substrate if we get the plants and we will scape it as part of the meeting. We need some donated driftwood, rocks, etc. for the hardscape.

We have information about a new sponsor, Aquarium Hobbyist Magazine. They have sent us several copies of their lastest issue which is published quarterly and we will be giving a copy to every club member that shows up the the December 9th meeting. There sponsorship info will be displayed on our facebook bage which Alex Garcia will update. Here is their web site and club info : http://aquariumhobbyistmagazine.com/reef-clubs.php .

As always, please bring munchies or drinks to share and the club plant swap will be held at the end of the meeting, scaping, and raffle.

New members can join and pay $20 for this meeting and next year. Any member may pay for their 2019 dues via paypal to [email protected] , or pay me cash at the meeting. We are in the process of buying a domain name and researching the cost to find a web service company to host our club website and provide us with programming tools and/or services. We will discuss at the meeting in December 9th and the January meeting at Texas Aquatics in North Richland Hills.

Brad Boustead (bsboust)
Secretary DFW Aquatic Plant Club


----------

